# BRAISED BEEF CHEEKS WITH SOFT POLENTA



## chefzoneau (Jun 21, 2012)

*Braised Beef Cheeks (Joues de Boeuf CONFITES)*



*Ingredients Quantity*

500g beef cheeks trimmed

2 cloves garlic, smashed

2 sprigs fresh thyme

300ml dry red wine

1 bay leaf

60g onions brunoise

60g celery brunoise

60g carrot brunoise

40g spec cut into 1cm dice and sautéed until crispy

3 eshallots pealed with root end attached.

1 tomato diced

1 whole clove

Pinch White Pepper

1 tsp raw sugar.

350ml beef stock

1tbsp unsalted butter

1 tbsp vegetable oil

*Step Method*

Skip step one for the purposes of finishing this dish in one day.

Put beef cheeks, garlic, thyme, wine, bay leaf, onion, celery, carrots and clove into a bowl; cover and refrigerate 1-2 days.

Transfer beef cheeks to a plate, reserving marinade. Pat beef cheeks dry and season with salt and pepper. Melt butter add oil in a 5 ltr Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Working in batches, add beef cheeks and cook, turning, until browned, about 8 minutes. Transfer beef cheeks to a plate.

Heat oven to 160c˚. Add reserved marinade to pot along with beef and chicken stock and boil for 5 minutes remove any scum. Nestle beef cheeks in liquid and cover them with a sheet of parchment paper cut to ﬁt the inside of the pot.
Cover pot, transfer to oven, and cook, turning beef cheeks at the 1.5 hour mark add the eshallots , cook until tender, about 3-4 hours total.

Using a slotted spoon, transfer beef cheeks and eshallots to a plate and cover with aluminum foil and place in a warm area. Skim fat from surface of the cooking liquid. Set a ﬁne strainer over a 1-2ltr. Saucepan and strain cooking liquid, discarding solids. Bring to a boil over high heat and reduce until liquid has thickened and coats the back of a spoon, about 5 minutes season if needed set aside.
*Polenta*



*Ingredients Quantity*

100g instant polenta

400ml milk

500ml chicken stock

40g grated Parmesan cheese

50g butter

Salt and pepper

*Step Method*

In a suitable pot bring milk, chicken stock and butter to a very gentle simmer.
Rain in the polenta whilst whisking vigorously and turn down to simmer stir regularly with a wooden spoon for approximately 5 minutes.
After 5 minutes, add cheese. Combine well.
Season to taste and serve with Braised Beef cheeks, braised eshallots and reduced sauce.
Garnish with parsley or chervils sprigs


----------



## drago (Jun 22, 2012)

That looks wonderful!


----------

